# Humidity wont rise in my humidor



## wcordova53 (Dec 25, 2008)

The humidity in my new humi will not move from about 60% +/- 2. 
the temperature hovers around 68F and 70F . I have a digital hygrometer and it is not broken it is working perfectly
I have tried many things to keep the humidity in my humidor up. 

I seasoned it by rubbing a sponge filled with distilled water on all of the untreated cedar. I did it again about three weeks later, when i realized the humidity was not rising

I got a humidification jar, with the absorbent crystals

I got a re-usible humidifying pack

and I got a Boveda 72% humidity pack

and of course i have the standard circular humidifier that came with my humidor.

The things that confuses me is that my new humidor has been seasoned twice it has a really nice friction seal so the humidity cannot be leaking out and i have 4 well maintained humidification devices also. I live in denver, it is dry here but i figure that 4 humidifying elements would offset that. I am desperate to figure out what the problem is because i do not want all of my cigars to dry out. Has this kind of thing happened to anyone else? What did you do? 

Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

the only two things i can think of is. you have a bad seal on your humi or your humi is too big for the jar and humi pac.


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have been having the same problem. I have a Savoy 100ct Humi and am using the Puck 65rh. I find that in the winter months my rh is much lower due to the heat in the house. I just check them regularly and i also put in a few Xikar Gel jars for extra humidity. Hope this helps some.


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

In the winter here I find it very difficult to keep the humidity above 62(which for me isnt all that bad although 65 is where I prefer it) I put a small cap of distilled water in my humi along wpucks during these winter months.


----------



## BigCat (Sep 9, 2008)

Yup, I was having trouble here keeping the humidity above 60 with just my heartfelt beads, so I put a jar of humicare in to help out and things are holding much better. I still have to add water to the beads more regularly than during warmer months, but it is way better than it was.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

The larger the humidor, the longer it takes to stabilize. When I got me new humi (end table size), I seasoned it 3 times, and still couldn't get that baby up. Turned out my problem was that I was going into it too much! Granted, I needed to open the door to get a smoke, but just that quick open keeps the humidity down. Now that I am away often, she goes for weeks at a time without being opened and the humidity stays around 67%. Good luck!


----------



## jfox520 (May 22, 2008)

I live in Maine and was having the same type of problems. My problem was not only the cold temperatures but I also heat my house using a pellet stove was tends to dry out the place. The only thing that worked for me was to put almost double the amount of beads that the humidor required.

John


----------



## wcordova53 (Dec 25, 2008)

It must be the cold winter months that is doing it because i notice whenver my temperature goes up to around 75 the humidity goes way up also. How can i keep the temp around 70? A humidor sweater?


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Doogie said:


> the only two things i can think of is. you have a bad seal on your humi or your humi is too big for the jar and humi pac.


:tpd:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Cold weather has a definite effect on RH. So does height above sea-level... When living in Denver I had to keep my humidor half-filled with water to keep it at 60%... Hee Hee Hee...


----------



## pmp (Jan 26, 2009)

I put together a primer than answers this question. You need to double up your humidification in winter months if you run your heater a lot.

cigar primer


----------

